# Denominational Restrictions on Use of Regular Offerings?



## Dearly Bought (Jun 7, 2011)

In light of another current discussion, I was doing some reading of prior threads and came across this post:


DonP said:


> Also the OPC offerings collected from the regular congregational collection can only be used for denominational missionaries and works, so the people are protected from having their consciences bound to give to works they would not want to. I appreciated that.
> A separate collection must be taken for works outside the denomination, it can't be a line item in the budget to come from normal offerings.



Can someone please point me to the source of this restriction in the OPC Church Order?

I would also be curious to know if any other Reformed/Presbyterian churches have such a restriction in place.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 7, 2011)

It might simply be widespread S.O.P. (standard operating procedure)--that is, _culture_--and not a BCO restriction.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 7, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> It might simply be widespread S.O.P. (standard operating procedure)--that is, _culture_--and not a BCO restriction.


 
Thanks, Rev. Buchanan. Does anyone know if there is any similar written restriction in place in a Reformed/Presbyterian denomination?


----------

